# Nitrates Super High - Novice Question



## BigDaddy (16 Apr 2014)

Since I've been dosing with ferts my Nitrate levels have been through the roof as I'm obviously adding Potassium Nitrate

Should I be worried by this at all or does this added Nitrate affect the fish differently to that produced during the nitrogen cycle?


----------



## EnderUK (16 Apr 2014)

stop testing, problem solved.


----------



## BigDaddy (16 Apr 2014)

Not even for ammonia or nitrites?


----------



## EnderUK (16 Apr 2014)

If you're planted heavily, lightly stocked, have good flow, feeding your plants ferts then you're plants will gobble up all the ammonia and nitrites, do some big 50% water changes daily for the first week. On the second week cut it down to 3-4 changes, third week 2-3, then one or two w/c a week until you're happy. The test kits are not accurate enough to get good readings.


----------



## Andy D (16 Apr 2014)

BigDaddy said:


> Does this added Nitrate affect the fish differently to that produced during the nitrogen cycle?



Nitrate is nitrate.

The issue with the nitrate produced via the nitrogen cycle is that oxygen (plus other 'stuff') is consumed in converting ammonia to nitrite and then from nitrite to nitrate. This reduces the oxygen available to the inhabitants of the tank and this oxygen depletion is what is dangerous rather than the presence of nitrate.

On a tank that is not being dosed with ferts then a high nitrate level could point towards a low oxygen level so a water change is needed to reduce the nitrate level but more importantly replenish the oxygen and 'other stuff'.

When you are adding nitrate to a tank you have not reduced the oxygen content by doing so. Therefore the high level of nitrate in a tank being dosed with nitrate is not a concern.


----------



## BigDaddy (17 Apr 2014)

I run an air pump all periodically during lights out anyway


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Apr 2014)

BigDaddy said:


> Should I be worried by this at all or does this added Nitrate affect the fish differently to that produced during the nitrogen cycle?


The OP should worry about his reliance on test kits, which is a dangerous and pointless endeavor. Please review the thread: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ferts-causing-high-nitrate.16092/



BigDaddy said:


> Not even for ammonia or nitrites?


No, especially not even.

Cheers,


----------

